# Burton Cartel/Mission VS Rome 390



## Stuen (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey guys,
I'm stuck between the Burton Cartel bindings, mission bindings, and rome 390 bindings.
I'll be riding them on a Capita Horrorscope 152...
I ride all mountain freestyle including park, not pipe, intermediate/advanced.
Which would be better? they're all pretty much the same cost (200 AUD)

Thanks,
Stu.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I have two pairs of Cartels and like them a lot, I didn't care much for the Missions. I've heard good things about the 390s but haven't tried them.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Union Force or the 390's no doubt....

390's are insanely comfortable and soft flexing.

Forces are bulletproof, pretty comfy, and middle ground soft so you can get away with doing anything on them. 

Burton Cartels are an alright binding but I personally prefer to support other companies. Imo people who prefer to just eat what they're fed instead of doing their own research, end up with Cartels or another low quality Burton binding.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I ride Cartels. I ride them because I got them used and it's what I could afford. I didn't get them because they were Burton. I bought them after seeing how well they were still holding up after being ridden hard for a few seasons. I'm glad I bought them because they are still holding up and I may need to ride them for one more season before I can replace them. Not everyone buys the big B for the name alone. To the OP, do your research, then go to a shop and see if you can compare them in person. Ultimately, the decision is yours to make. Buy what you like the most.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Can't dog someone for getting a good deal.

A thing about Burton... They do know how to make products feel very good right off the bat. But with that, it seems their products wear pre maturely as well. I'm not saying 100% of the Burton line is this way however... And I will say the Cartels are one of the best things that Burton makes period. 

So I don't agree with you that you just go into a shop and get what feels best. That's kinda like going in and buying an american car because it looks the best. Because they usually do, because americans care about that to much. If you can go here like you did, get some advice, you will narrow down your search within a higher quality of product.

All I'm saying is you can't always trust something by it's initial feel. Sometimes you can, sometimes you can't...... And in the snowboard industry Burton is a company that knows how to make their product feel perfect right off the bat, but Burton does not make the best of many/anything in the snowboard industry.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Burton Cartels are an alright binding but I personally prefer to support other companies. Imo people who prefer to just eat what they're fed instead of doing their own research, end up with Cartels or another low quality Burton binding.


Really? Because when I got some Cartels (back in '06) a few years ago, I actually researched what I wanted from a binding and they were the closest to what I wanted, being a med/stiff flex, toe cap and readily available in NZ. But thank you for pigeon holing me...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I never said Cartels were a shit binding

And sitting back and doing your research online doesn't always yield the best results. Actually spending time on the binding can change everything. 

Again I never said the Cartel was shit, but I do believe theirs better bindings.

Actually just gave the Cartel a compliment of sorts by saying they're one of the best things Burton makes.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

And you're in NZ Fattrav.... You don't have the same options available to you use other countries, and I don't know your options. Therefore I can't speak to heavily for you.


----------



## Stuen (Jun 16, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> And you're in NZ Fattrav.... You don't have the same options available to you use other countries, and I don't know your options. Therefore I can't speak to heavily for you.


I'm in Australia so I'm sort of in the same boat.. maybe not as bad though..
Anyway I think I'll be getting the 390s, thanks guys. I've got a great deal on them (170 AUD incl. shipping) so I really can't refuse.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ah ya, I feel for you guys outside of the U.S.

We are def a bunch of spoiled brats sometimes ( =


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, sucks to be us. I was in another town last year and saw my first pair of Flux Titans up close in a shop... first pair I had ever seen in NZ. They were on sale...I bet that never happens in the You-Knighted-Staytes...


----------



## Stuen (Jun 16, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Ah ya, I feel for you guys outside of the U.S.
> 
> We are def a bunch of spoiled brats sometimes ( =


I reckon.. it's costing me 1.5k just to go to hotham for a week, not including gear. And that's at the worst accommodation on the mountain too..


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Actually the Flux bindings aren't super popular out here in Colorado atleast...

But I am going to look into them this season and may pick up a pair to possibly replace both my Ride NRc and Union Force bindings.

I'm trying to shrink down to having 1 board and 1 pair of bindings to do everything, instead of having a setup for park and a setup for freeriding.

My Capita Black Death and Capita Horrorscope will be finding new homes next year as well.


----------



## Stuen (Jun 16, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Actually the Flux bindings aren't super popular out here in Colorado atleast...
> 
> But I am going to look into them this season and may pick up a pair to possibly replace both my Ride NRc and Union Force bindings.
> 
> ...


what did you think of the horrorscope? I just bought one, however might pay the extra 100 when I go to pick it up for the ultrafear instead..


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I def recommend upgrading and getting the Ultrafear.

Had a blast on the Horrorscope this year.... It's got an amazing edge hold for technically being reverse cambered. The FK tech is the best reverse camber on the market for 2010 imo.... In the end it ended up being a bit to soft for my liking and I'm going to move on in 2011.

But I have nothing but good things to say about the Horrorscope for someone who's really into park and wants to be able to do lighter all mountain riding.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Im riding missions on a skate banana, love the shit out of it to haha.
i rode some forces on one, and i didnt notice a huge difference, the missions were just a lot cheaper and i ended up getting them. Their really comfy and are holding up great (bout 15 times up on the mountain put into them) they still look brand new.


----------



## Stuen (Jun 16, 2010)

Just bought the 2010 ultrafear in a 151.
Should be rad. I'll be riding the 390s on it.. I can't wait 
Thanks for all your input guys


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Actually the Flux bindings aren't super popular out here in Colorado atleast...
> 
> But I am going to look into them this season and may pick up a pair to possibly replace both my Ride NRc and Union Force bindings.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they are not popular here. Infact, most people would look at you like you've purchased some kind of obscure product that "must be Korean or something". I haven't looked into purchasing any, but i must admit the adjustability on some of there bindings (heel ramp as an example) is damned interesting and appealing.

I have since upgraded from my cartels to some 08? CO2's which are alot more comfortable (they have the grip thing toe strap) which i've been riding for the last two season. I currently have a pair of Rome Targas on watch on a local auction site, but cant justify buying them as I have a new board turning up soon, and really need new boots if i dont want wet toes this year...

But anyway - Cartels=not that badder binding (certainly getting better now that the burton higher end tech is drifting down to them)...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Eh I've never been one to follow trends anyways ( =

I'ma try and demo some Flux bindings these season and go from their.

And Myschims, you will notice wear on your bindings here pretty soon. It will likely start with the ladders stripping, then you will see some fraying or even a cracked piece somewhere. Like I've stated, Burton knows how to make gear feel amazing at first, but it will wear out pre maturely. Those Forces are arguably the longest lasting binding in the entire industry. But as long as they're working for you and you got a good deal, ride the shit out of em!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Stuen said:


> Just bought the 2010 ultrafear in a 151.
> Should be rad. I'll be riding the 390s on it.. I can't wait
> Thanks for all your input guys


Really good setup! Def about as good of a setup as you can get for more park oriented riding.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

fattrav said:


> Yeah, they are not popular here. Infact, most people would look at you like you've purchased some kind of obscure product that "must be Korean or something". I haven't looked into purchasing any, but i must admit the adjustability on some of there bindings (heel ramp as an example) is damned interesting and appealing.
> 
> I have since upgraded from my cartels to some 08? CO2's which are alot more comfortable (they have the grip thing toe strap) which i've been riding for the last two season. I currently have a pair of Rome Targas on watch on a local auction site, but cant justify buying them as I have a new board turning up soon, and really need new boots if i dont want wet toes this year...
> 
> But anyway - Cartels=not that badder binding (certainly getting better now that the burton higher end tech is drifting down to them)...


Odd that he doesn't know if he has the inserts or not.. I have 09 Targa's and love them, great binding! If you can get them cheap enough it's worth it.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Beno said:


> Odd that he doesn't know if he has the inserts or not.. I have 09 Targa's and love them, great binding! If you can get them cheap enough it's worth it.



ARRRRGH!!!, I knew someone from NZ would see that post and know which site to look on. Yeah, I think he's either young and using Daddy's account or doesn't know too much about bindings judging by his answers. Im going to watch them with out bidding and see if he offers, though looking further at the auction just now, i dont think i'd want these...I was going to wait and see if he offers or relists and try and get them cheap.

Do you have the same bindings as his pictures or a different years model? Do the strap bars make all that much difference? (if you've played around with them).


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

fattrav said:


> ARRRRGH!!!, I knew someone from NZ would see that post and know which site to look on. Yeah, I think he's either young and using Daddy's account or doesn't know too much about bindings judging by his answers. Im going to watch them with out bidding and see if he offers, though looking further at the auction just now, i dont think i'd want these...I was going to wait and see if he offers or relists and try and get them cheap.
> 
> Do you have the same bindings as his pictures or a different years model? Do the strap bars make all that much difference? (if you've played around with them).


Haha all good I don't need them and they are too small for me too.

I actually have the '08 Orange Targa's, not '09. Not sure how much is different apart from the colour and a few little things. Still very adjustable etc. I have not really played around with the strap I just have the soft one in there but I will this season.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

They closed and were offered at $120. Someone took the buy now before I even got to check.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

Damn man.. I have a guy in Chch that sells the Rome stuff he may have some last years going at ok prices.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

if i was going for new bindings, id probably go with Flux...i have just managed to find a number for the distributor for them...will keep that handy me thinks...


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

fattrav said:


> Yeah, they are not popular here. Infact, most people would look at you like you've purchased some kind of obscure product that "must be Korean or something".


You do realize that Flux is indeed a Korean brand right?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

lisevolution said:


> You do realize that Flux is indeed a Korean brand right?


And?

10char


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've owned them all, and it's Rome 390's no contest. If any of you are looking to order Flux bindings, definitely hit up our fellow forum member B. Gilly. He will hook it up, and he has alot of knowledge/experience with them.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

fattrav said:


> And?
> 
> 10char


Lol I just wanted to make sure you realized that the people who would sarcastically make a comment about Flux being a brand they didn't know so it must be Korean was indeed accurate...

In putting my .02 in on the Flux bindings I'd stay away from them. I'm not sure how much improvement they've made the last couple of seasons but I looked at the Super Titans 2 seasons ago and they felt like cheap plastic bindings that wouldn't hold up to any type of abuse.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

lisevolution said:


> Lol I just wanted to make sure you realized that the people who would sarcastically make a comment about Flux being a brand they didn't know so it must be Korean was indeed accurate...
> 
> In putting my .02 in on the Flux bindings I'd stay away from them. I'm not sure how much improvement they've made the last couple of seasons but I looked at the Super Titans 2 seasons ago and they felt like cheap plastic bindings that wouldn't hold up to any type of abuse.


Ah, if only my memory was long enough to remember everything I type. I'd possibly be some kind of memory game champion going from town to town sharking people for their monies... 

Yeah, that would be pretty funny, but if you replied "Yes, they are Korean" you'd end up with that screwed up face look response (the "shut up dick" face, its universal im told). I must admit when I held them, the felt firm enough (by guage through my patented "high back hand twist test") but I knew they were plastic all the way through the base plate, and yeah, there was that "mmmmmm plastic  " thought going through my head. 

I was also mentally cross referenceing the tech it had and comparing it to something like say, a Burton CO2 (let the flames begin!) and though there was alot of other stuff going on with the flux binding (heel ramp adjuster etc)...they went back on the shelf as I didn't need them.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> In putting my .02 in on the Flux bindings I'd stay away from them. I'm not sure how much improvement they've made the last couple of seasons but I looked at the Super Titans 2 seasons ago and they felt like cheap plastic bindings that wouldn't hold up to any type of abuse.


I can't speak for their old models since I only have 2010 models, but both have held up well. I prefer metal bases like on Rome/Ride binders, but the plastic Flux bindings are actually very strong. I take care of my gear, but I also ride it all really hard year-round in all kinds of conditions. Flux customer service is just as good as Rome's too, which is to say the best out there.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Union Force or the 390's no doubt....
> 
> 390's are insanely comfortable and soft flexing.
> 
> ...



I did a lot of research before getting Cartel's. Just because you support smaller companies does not mean you more knowledgeable than those who buy from Burton.


----------



## tommyko (Jul 26, 2010)

Stuen said:


> I'm in Australia so I'm sort of in the same boat.. maybe not as bad though..
> Anyway I think I'll be getting the 390s, thanks guys. I've got a great deal on them (170 AUD incl. shipping) so I really can't refuse.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Hey mate where did you find the 390's at that price? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

